# Software update unsuccessful and error message



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

So, after a lot of hesitation, I finally decided to update my K3G+WiFi US to 3.1.

Before doing that, I decided to uninstall my SS hack and jailbreak (I always download and keep all the uninstall files of everything I install, so I'm sure I got the right ones, plus "update your kindle" was never grayed out and always worked). The SS hack seems to have uninstalled fine: the old screensavers are back (sigh). After that, I went for uninstalling the jailbreak, but didn't really look at what was happening (assumed it went through, but not sure anymore).

Then I tried to install 3.1 and all I get is software update unsuccessful with U002 appearing in the bottom corner of my screen.

Called Kindle CS, and worked with a very nice lady - we restarted the K3, retried uploading the software, still no love from 3.1. She is now sending all the info to the tech team and they are calling me back in a day or two.

In the meantime, I figured I would reinstall my jailbreak and SS hack, but now they don't want to update either  

So now I don't have the software update, and have to look at the dead authors  . Did anybody else have the same issue?

Everything else seems to be working perfectly.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You could try installing the latest jail-break hack (0.6.N) and then run the same screen-saver uninstall again. Then either uninstall that jailbreak, or you should be able to update with it still there. No promises, though.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you NogDog, and good point! The thing is that it does seem that the SS hack did uninstall though, as the dead authors are back

I'm toying with the idea of installing the latest jailbreak (0.6), and if it works, install 3.1, and then put the SS hack back  

Think it may brick my Kindle though?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have yet to brick either of mine with any of NiLuJe's hacks, but that's a small sampling. 

I guess I was wondering if one of the installs did not completely clean something out, so to speak, and therefore installing the latest jailbreak would hopefully clean up that part, and then running the ss uninstall again might clean up any of its "refuse". But that's easy for me to say with someone else's Kindle.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hahaha!  

I just think it's so weird that it says that the software update is unsuccessful (for either jailbreak, ss hack, or 3.1 - which admittedly is supposed to install whether or not one has the hack/jailbreak), but that my screensavers are gone


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just wanted to report back that my problem was solved by a factory reset! Worked with Kindle CS, and now have 3.1, have re-installed the Jailbreak (seems like version 0.6 creates a file in the root directory, is that right?) and my SS hack (beautiful SS are back, yaaayyyyyy), and have re-downloaded all my books (now indexing).

I'm a happy trooper


----------

